#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для буддистов России — 2021

## Глеб Иванов

Приглашаем вас принять участие в Учениях Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для буддистов России, которые с 2009 года ежегодно проводятся в Индии. В этом году в связи со сложной эпидемиологической ситуацией в мире Учения для буддистов России проходят в режиме онлайн.

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ: http://savetibet.ru/dalai-lama/2021/dlt.php

4 и 5 ноября 2021 года Его Святейшество Далай-лама встретится с российскими буддистами, а также всеми, кто проявляет интерес к духовному развитию личности и считает, что только основополагающие общечеловеческие ценности: сострадание, добросердечие, терпение и умение прощать могут спасти наш мир от упадка.

В программе учений 2021 года – комментарии Его Святейшества Далай-ламы к сочинению Майтреи «Украшение махаянских сутр» (Махаяна-сутра-аламкара) и ответы на вопросы слушателей.

Подробнее о книге: http://savetibet.ru/2021/06/21/mahay...-alamkara.html

Прямая трансляция учений с синхронным переводом на русский язык состоится на ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЙ СТРАНИЦЕ УЧЕНИЙ: http://savetibet.ru/dalai-lama/2021/dlt.php

Пожалуйста, зарегистрируйтесь, чтобы своевременно получать извещения о любых изменениях в программе и времени проведения учений.

Учения для буддистов России проводятся в Индии с 2009 года по просьбе досточтимого Ело Ринпоче, постоянно работающего в Бурятии, и верховного ламы (Шаджин-ламы) Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче при поддержке верховного духовенства Тывы.

За десятилетнюю историю учений Далай-лама передал российским буддистам наставления по важнейшим сочинениям буддизма («Бодхичарья-аватаре» Шантидевы, «Уттаратантре» Майтреи «Трем основам пути» и «Счастливой судьбе» Чже Цонкапы, «37 практикам бодхисаттвы» Гьялсэ Тогме Сангпо) и даровал посвящения и благословения буддийских божеств (Ямантаки, Гухьясамаджи, Чакрасамвары, Будды Медицины, Будды Акшобьи, Авалокитешвары Джинасагары).

Организаторы учений: Буддийский центр «Ринпоче Багша» (Бурятия), Центральный хурул «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» (Калмыкия), Управление Камбы-ламы Республики Тыва, Фонд содействия сохранению культурных и философских традиций тибетского буддизма «Сохраним Тибет» (Москва), Центр тибетской культуры и информации (Москва).

ПРОГРАММА
4 ноября 2021: первый день учений
6:30–8:00 (мск) Сессия 1. Чтение «Сутры Сердца» на бурятском и тувинском языках.
Учение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по сочинению Майтреи «Украшение махаянских сутр» (Махаяна-сутра-аламкара). Ответы на вопросы.
11:30–13:00 (мск) Сессия 2. Разъяснительные учения досточтимого геше Лхакдора (регистрация).
16:00–17:30 (мск) Онлайн-показ фильма «Миссия – радость. Найти счастье в тяжелые времена» (США). Документальный фильм о дружбе между архиепископом Десмондом Туту и Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой.

Весь день. Буддийские учителя о Его Святейшестве Далай-ламе. Эксклюзивные интервью к 86-летию духовного лидера.
Весь день. Ретроспективный показ документальных фильмов Романа Сухоставского (фонд «Сохраним Тибет»), посвященных учениям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для российских последователей.

5 ноября 2021: второй день учений
6:30–8:00 (мск) Сессия 1. Чтение «Сутры Сердца» на калмыцком и русском языках.
Учение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по сочинению Майтреи «Украшение махаянских сутр» (Махаяна-сутра-аламкара). Ответы на вопросы.
11:30–13:00 (мск) Сессия 2. Разъяснительные учения досточтимого геше Лхакдора (регистрация).
16:00–17:30 (мск) Онлайн-показ фильма «Миссия – радость. Найти счастье в тяжелые времена» (США). Документальный фильм о дружбе между архиепископом Десмондом Туту и Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой.

Весь день. Буддийские учителя о Его Святейшестве Далай-ламе. Эксклюзивные интервью к 86-летию духовного лидера.
Весь день. Ретроспективный показ документальных фильмов Романа Сухоставского (фонд «Сохраним Тибет»), посвященных учениям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для российских последователей.

----------

Гошка (08.10.2021)

----------

